# beginner nylon-string classical



## obstructionist (Jan 18, 2007)

What would be a good choice for a beginner classical guitar?

So far I have researched Alhambra, La Patrie, Hofner, and some others. As a beginner I really can't tell them apart by playing.

I would want something I don't get tired of quickly, and the budget would be about $1000.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

uhh...for a $1000 you're not getting a beginner guitar. That's pretty high end. Entry level stuff is about $120. I don't suggest walking into a store and saying I want a beginner guitar for a grand; that's begging to be ripped off. My entry level classical was a $120 Takamine Jasmine which I'm still very happy with. I don't know much about higher end classicals but I would recommend getting something for maybe 2-300 bucks for now because when you're spending a 1000 bucks you should know what you want. Otherwise you may find out a few years from now that your guitar has a mahogany top and that that you would prefer cedar, cypress or whatever.

Anyway, something to think about...

Good luck either way


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm an experienced player and I have an entry level LaPatrie for the little bit of classical that I play and I haven't gotten "bored" with it yet. I, too, would suggest that the 2-3 hundred dollar range would get you an excellent starter guitar.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I own several old Yamahas going back to the early 1950s. In the early `60s they started making nylon strings that had classical type necks...flatter, wider...their earlier nylon strain Dynamic guitars had thicker, fatter necks. I`ll post pics of their first classical types since thats what you are interested in...personally I like the fat necks on the Dynamics...but theirt earliest classical types were real nice too depending on how high up you go...their No. 25, 60 and 80 models were either all or partially laminated...the No. 100, 120 ands 150 were all solid wood...maple, mahogany and rosewood respectively. I own examples of all except the No. 25...not that interested in it. The best I have are the No. 100, 120 and 150. I mention these because ... the most I`ve paid for one was a No. 150 in excellent condition...got it for about $120.oo...least I paid was $10.00 for a No. 100 with a crack in the top which I fixed by running a bead of carpenters glue down the center, worked great and sounds the same...OK...heres what the labels look like...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

on the right is what one of my No. 150s looks like...










back view....


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the Dynamics came in a choice of colors...all solid maple with Ezo spruce tops. I have 30 of them but I won`t post pics of all...just to give you an idea, I love these old Yamahas... I can`t find any better made or sounding solid wood guitars from the `50s and `60s for that kind of money...thats why I have so many.






















howz this for some beautiful maple...of course, all solid wood...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> on the right is what one of my No. 150s looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are so beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

For $1000 you might be able to find a 2nd hand Ramirez R1 or R2. The Yamahas in that price range are quite nice too.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> These are so beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> Dave


thanks...yeah the one on the left is my 1961 S. Yairi have been told it may be figured mahogany...doesn`t look like maple to me compared to the maple Yamahas I have. Yairi is another another name you could watch for, old ones though...newer S. Yairis are not made by the same guy since he dies...K Yairi is still building though...I know both names are on line in North America, I own several S. Yairis and they can be outstanding, and for some unknown reason I have paid very little for mine...old nylon strings might be the only thing in Japan that are cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You're in Toronto, so go to The 12th Fret and look at their cheaper classicals. They won't lead you astray.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## burnabyguitar (Apr 6, 2010)

YAMAHA C40 is the cheapest playable classical guitar. 
But even for beginners I recommend at least buying a solid top, (such as YAMAHA CG111, $199) otherwise it does not really sound like a guitar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are classicals that will cost you way more than $1000, but those are typically hand made and with top materials.

But $1000 will get you a top notch classical.

Mine is an old MIJ that I got as a gift, so I don't know what it cost--but nowhere near $1000, and I love it.

If possible find someone who plays a classical guitar with you to help out.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

One thing I'd like to add to the list of quite valuable answers already written: whatever the guitar you choose to buy, save up an extra 50$ to 100$ and bring your guitar to a luthier to have it properly setup. Especially if you are a beginer. A properly setup guitar is definitely easier to play, thus will make your adventure in learning guitar far more pleasant.

My 2 cents...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some classicals don't have truss rods, so that's one less thing to adjust.
As the string tension is less, it may not be an issue, but if it has a truss rod, that is another thing you can adjust.

But still fret height/wear and bridge height can be adjusted.
And a once over on condition, and that sort of stuff.


----------

